# Who was the greatest of the childern of Iluvatar



## tur-khelednen (Aug 10, 2002)

I decided to post a pole to represent the most influential of the childern of Iluvatar. im sorry if your favorite characters arn't on there. enjoy it


----------



## tur-khelednen (Aug 10, 2002)

I ask you to look at not only the initial reprocutions but the ones thousands of years later.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 11, 2002)

Fëanor and Eärendil should fight this poll out neck and neck. The one who started it all and the one who ended it.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 11, 2002)

I think Isildur should be included. He cut the ring from Saurons finger. This in itself seems to be ignored by many, yet was probably the single most significant act of the ages of the Sun. Then again, why is Frodo not considered, or Sam, or Smeagol? I always have difficulty with 'who is the greatest...........?' type threads, as many of the most significant acts are overshadowed by prominent people. 

Back to the Isildur thing; I would never blame Isildur for not disposing of the Ring when he had the chance. Not only did the ring take its hold on him rapidly, but its power was increased a hundredfold due to its location. This potency, coupled with the fact that as far as Isildur was concerned, Sauron was vanquished; why should he destroy this ring! It always bothers me that Elrond would consider him either a weak man or a failure becuase of this. If the shoe was on the other foot, could Elrond have cast it in so easily? Isildur was a hero, he cut the Ring from the hand of Sauron and destoyed his power at that time. Yet, to be ridiculed thereafter for being weak I think demeans the value of his acheivements.

He would have my vote.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 11, 2002)

I went for Feanor, so much of what happened throughout the ages of the sun can be traced back, either directly or indirectly to him and his actions.
I suppose though, a lot depends on your interpretation of the word great, do you mean powerful, or influential, or simply brave?
I took the influence route with Feanor, but I might have chose otherwise with a different type of greatness.

Although at one point Tolkien himself stated that Luthien was the greatest of the elves, he didn't as far as I know, clarify exactly why this was so.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 13, 2002)

Feanor was definately the most influential. Without out him, no Dark Lords trying to control middle earth because the Valar would have interviened sooner.


----------



## tur-khelednen (Aug 16, 2002)

i was looking for a bit more contrversy but i was mistaken. what of elros he did more than elrond. by founding numenor he stoped and displaced much of the darkness and made a nation capable of shameing Suaron but men seem to be of less deeds and more death in tolkien.


----------



## tur-khelednen (Aug 16, 2002)

and who made the rings of power or at least did great in the smithing of the three celebrimbor. yet there is no recognition.


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I think Isildur should be included. He cut the ring from Saurons finger. This in itself seems to be ignored by many, yet was probably the single most significant act of the ages of the Sun. Then again, why is Frodo not considered, or Sam, or Smeagol? I always have difficulty with 'who is the greatest...........?' type threads, as many of the most significant acts are overshadowed by prominent people.
> 
> Back to the Isildur thing; I would never blame Isildur for not disposing of the Ring when he had the chance. Not only did the ring take its hold on him rapidly, but its power was increased a hundredfold due to its location. This potency, coupled with the fact that as far as Isildur was concerned, Sauron was vanquished; why should he destroy this ring! It always bothers me that Elrond would consider him either a weak man or a failure becuase of this. If the shoe was on the other foot, could Elrond have cast it in so easily? Isildur was a hero, he cut the Ring from the hand of Sauron and destoyed his power at that time. Yet, to be ridiculed thereafter for being weak I think demeans the value of his acheivements.
> ...


Are you actually talking about that King Wuss of Middle-earth?. The guy who cut the Ring off a piece of rotting flesh.


> _from The Fellowship of the Ring, The Council of Elrond_
> "I beheld the last combat on the slopes of Orodruin, where Gil-galad died, and Elendil fell, and Narsil broke beneath him; but Sauron himself was overthrown, and Isildur cut the Ring from his hand with the hilt-shard of his father's sword, and took it for his own."


You forget that (IMO) it was Elendil and Gil-galad... Narsil and Aiglos... who threw down Sauron. Isildur cut the Ring off of Sauron's lifeless body. Wow!!! That took some greatness!!! Then he failed his race and Middle-earth by not disposing of the Ring in the first place. (Is that the reaction you were expecting out of me, good Ancalagon???)


----------



## Grond (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tur-khelednen _
> *i was looking for a bit more contrversy but i was mistaken. what of elros he did more than elrond. by founding numenor he stoped and displaced much of the darkness and made a nation capable of shameing Suaron but men seem to be of less deeds and more death in tolkien. *


I must disagree with your assertion here. Elrond was instrumental in preserving the Noldor of Eregion. But for Elrond and his finding the hidden valley of Imladris, the Noldor would have been completely wiped out. He was also Gil-galad's trusted Lt. He did many great things in his time as well as heading or being very senior in the White Council. Elros was Tar-Minyatur for 410 years. Elrond helped keep Middle-earth secure from evil for 6,460 years.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

How can anyone vote for any person other than Feanor?

without him there would not have been a second or third age. The Valar would have locked up Melkor and Sauron as soon as they got wind of the awakening of men. And those who vote for Celebrimbor must be missing a screw, he was Feanors grandson without Feanor Celebrimbor wouldn't have been born and in any case he inhereited all his skill with hands from his grandfather.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 17, 2002)

> The Valar would have locked up Melkor and Sauron as soon as they got wind of the awakening of men.


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

They overthrew Morgoth for the Elves. The only thing stopping them doing it straight way with the rising of men is that by helping the Men they would also be helping the Noldor they had exiled and outlawed.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

You should ask who is the second greatest after Gil-Galad, creature of Iluvatar.    
Seriuosly I think Feanor was the greatest.I have written down in another post why.


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 18, 2002)

IMHO, the most important thing to remember is that the question is 'most influential' not, 'greatest'. Depending on the definition of greatness used, it can imply goodness, or a good effect on others. Influential can be for good or ill. 

If Feanor had not been born, there would not have been any Silmarils, no exile, no noldor in ME, the Valar would not have had any grudge against the inhabitants of ME, so they probably would have acted sooner; Beren and Luthien would not have had any Silmaril to recover; Earendil would have had to quest; Galadriel would not have been in ME; Turgon would not have been in ME; Gil-galad would not have been in ME; Celebrimbor would not have been born; without the Noldor, no elf-friends, no Turin; without the silmarils, no Tuor or Earendil, without the silmarils and the Noldorin fight against Morgoth and Sauron, no Elrond or Elros. I am very good at run-on sentences, sorry.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Aug 18, 2002)

How come Turgon is on there and not Elu Thingol??? Elu Thingol was greater than Turgon.


----------



## tur-khelednen (Aug 20, 2002)

turgon is there becuase he was involved in more of the deeds in middle earth. elros is there instead of elrond becuase without his choice to found numenor what then would have become of middle earth. and as for gladriel it is said that she went at the same time as the exiles and was so thought to be with them. (ut)


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 15, 2005)

I voted for Galadriel because she is my favourite character. She is Wise, beautiful, she is independent, she wield Elven Ring... just great!
But I realise that Fëanor was the greatest of the children of Iluvatar. He was the One who created the precious Jewels - the Silmarilli. He resolved to fight against Melkor and he was slain. Thus died the greatest Elf!


----------

